# Looking for a pic I *thought* I saw on here...



## Versace (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all! 

Awhile back, I could swear I saw a pic of someone's puppy that had to get clipped close (i so love matting!  ) but the legs were a left a bit fluffier, almost like leg warmers. I have looked and looked and can't find it again, beginning to think I've lost my mind (entirely possible). Does this sound familiar to anyone? Sache was finally growing out again and we were staying on top of any additional matting. I left him with my folks for a week and what a mess!!! I'm thinking I'm better off just sucking it up and starting fresh again, but what I hated the most last time was his bare little feet where polar bear paws used to be, lol! Since he's legs/feet aren't matted this go 'round, I wanted to take the picture in to my groomer and see if we could work something out.

Thanks!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I know Beverly has the best pic of her maltese with the lion cut- but here is a (not the greatest) pic of my Daisy with my version of the lion cut!
She is going to get cut again this weekend, I should take a new (and better) pic of her!
I bet if you search "lion cut" you can find the pic of Beverly's dog- the cute one!ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love that picture of Daisy. How do you blend the back of the neck into the head? I tried last summer and mad a big mess in that area.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

It's pretty easy on Daisy because her hair is so straight right there. I struggle more with my other dogs because they are more curly there. I think the hint is to blend it more over the shoulders, and not so high up on the neck (which is what I did the first time, I had it cut super short almost to their ears and it looked silly!) I leave the top of the head longer, down onto the neck. Which can backfire a bit and make them look like they have no neck- but I know they dont have stubby necks! hehe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I called these my Schnauzer's It grew out really cute too... the legs just kept getting fluffier.


----------

